
U.S. issues first Covid-19 fine to meatpacking plant totaling $13,500 - noodlesUK
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/09/10/osha-smithfield-coronavirus-fine-411925
======
noodlesUK
This resulted in the deaths of 4 workers. Why are the fines so low?

~~~
java-man
I am surprised there are any fines at all...

